# struggling to meet people



## fitlike (Jan 20, 2008)

Been here 7 weeks now, 3 kids all in school. would love to meet up with any other ladies with time on their hands. We are from Scotland, moved here from Texas. Anyone fancy coffee mornings/book club/cooking/eating/scrapbooking/pot luck lunches........ I live in Al Barsha but can take myself anywhere.


----------



## Thedoc (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Fitlike

I have been here 2 weeks and would love to catch up. Send me a personal message.


----------



## c.rupp (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello

I will be moving to Dubai end of May with my husband and baby from 
South Africa.
While doing some research I found the following website a free and friendly site especially for expat woman. XXXXXXXX

They have loads of events from coffee mornings, bookclubs, shopping hints, outings and they even offer a welcome tour.

I hope this will help. 

Kind Regards
Charlene Rupp


----------



## Carrie (Mar 31, 2008)

fitlike said:


> Been here 7 weeks now, 3 kids all in school. would love to meet up with any other ladies with time on their hands. We are from Scotland, moved here from Texas. Anyone fancy coffee mornings/book club/cooking/eating/scrapbooking/pot luck lunches........ I live in Al Barsha but can take myself anywhere.



Sure! I love coffee, like to read, eat... not too sure about scrapbooking, but it sounds like fun. I live in the Bur Dubai area... have plenty of time on my hands too. Would love to meet.


----------



## Steffie (May 5, 2008)

Hi There,
I will be moving from Texas this summer. I was wondering if you could help me with international schools? I have a ten year old and a five year old and I am having a tough time with the schools being full. Any advice would be greatful! I would love to stay in touch and meet you when our family arrives. What part of Dubai do you live in? We are looking in The Meadows and The Greens....

Thanks!
Steff


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Steffie said:


> Hi There,
> I will be moving from Texas this summer. I was wondering if you could help me with international schools? I have a ten year old and a five year old and I am having a tough time with the schools being full. Any advice would be greatful! I would love to stay in touch and meet you when our family arrives. What part of Dubai do you live in? We are looking in The Meadows and The Greens....
> 
> Thanks!
> Steff


Sorry Steff, do you realise that the Meadows and Greens are v.different
Meadows are a little more "up market" villas (not cheap to rent), and the Greens are apartments?
Not sure if you are familiar with them at all, so just wanted to let you know they arent really alike.

Both are nice, but different


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

fitlike said:


> Been here 7 weeks now, 3 kids all in school. would love to meet up with any other ladies with time on their hands. We are from Scotland, moved here from Texas. Anyone fancy coffee mornings/book club/cooking/eating/scrapbooking/pot luck lunches........ I live in Al Barsha but can take myself anywhere.



Hi fitlike

Odd question perhaps, but did you go to a coffee morning at The Lakes Club earlier today (Weds 7th)? 


_


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes she did!!! and she invited us all to her place on Tuesday.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That's what I thought. Soup & pudding?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> That's what I thought. Soup & pudding?


rowies apparently


----------

